# Some team is going to be 0-2



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Go Colts, queens gag 0-2! Then Carolina comes to town, ouch, 0-3. Then it's off to Tennessee, uh oh, 0-4. Next up, @ NO, oops, 0-5. Really second guessing now, Detroit at home, can't sell tickets, blackout in Minnesota, coin toss, 0-5-1! Next up @ Chicago, ouch, 0-6-1 going into the bye week. Better luck next year! 
MOB aka Karnac the seer


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same to you for the hated PUKERS.Better luck next year.You basically play the same teams. :lame:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Kenny,
The queens are always looking forward to next year! It's always "Look out next year, man, we're going to the Super Bowl!", like a broken record.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

MOB said:


> Kenny,
> The queens are always looking forward to next year! It's always "Look out next year, man, we're going to the Super Bowl!", like a broken record.


Well...Pack 2-0...Queens 0-2. MN was leading most of the game...what happened. I didn't watch it at all...just the score updates.

Detroit came back to take the lead againt GB in the fourth, but then Kitna fell apart and served the game on a platter.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you Kitna, I have the Packer defense in FFL and those two late interceptions returned for TDs netted 16 extra points. Mike, I'll tell you what happened - the queens gagged again!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike,

Nice job by your Packers. Latest rumor from Chris Mortenson is that the Vikes are looking to bring Gary Cuozzo back since he did such a nice job for them in '70 and '71. With Cuozzo's career QB rating of 62.1 the Vikes are expecting a huge improvement over T-Jack. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Very disappointing.....the Vikes were on the Indy side of the field the first 8 times they had the ball.....couldn't get it in the endzone. :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Very disappointing.....the Vikes were on the Indy side of the field the first 8 times they had the ball.....couldn't get it in the endzone. :eyeroll:


Wow! I see AP got his stats...TJack again, huh?

A-Rod tore it up in the first half, but couldn't get it going until late in the 4th. Great read on the pass to Jennings...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I cannot beleive that the vikes lead for all but 4 seconds and lose the game. Get a quarterback and a couple receivers and try agian next year


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't know what the problem is.....poor QB play,poor recievers who can't get open,or poor play calling.Probably all three.I don't care how good AP is......when your 2 starting recievers,Rice and Berrian,have 0 catches for the day......you won't win many games. 

This quote from SI pretty much nails it.....

"Minnesota is afraid to put the game in Tarvaris Jackson's hands. The Vikings can talk all they want about the progress and development of their third-year quarterback, but let's face facts. When the game could have been put beyond the Colts' reach in Sunday's second half, Minnesota played not to lose rather than to win. And it did so because it still doesn't trust its passing game."

"Up 15-7 with just under eight minutes remaining, the Vikings had a 3rd-and-5 at the Colts' 31. A first down there and you give yourself a great shot to both grab at least an 11-point lead and further milk the clock in the process. With Adrian Peterson out after getting the call on the previous four plays, the Vikings eschewed a safe pass and ran Chester Taylor for a 1-yard pickup."

"Why? Because there is no truly safe pass in Minnesota's playbook. At least not when Jackson throws it. He has yet to develop the consistency needed to make the Vikings anything but a one-dimensional offense, with that dimension being Peterson's other-worldly rushing skills."

Defense did their job......must be really discouraging for them.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Defense did their job......must be really discouraging for them.


Yeah, if the offense doesn't pick it up...the lack of points could lead to some anger between the O and D.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

MOB said:


> Thank you Kitna, I have the Packer defense in FFL and those two late interceptions returned for TDs netted 16 extra points. Mike, I'll tell you what happened - the queens gagged again!


See MOB, you have no grasp about what is truly going on. It is not choking when you are not that great to begin with. It is just poor play. If we had a better coach and QB and pulled that it would be choking but this certainly doesn't fit the bill. :eyeroll:


----------

